# Types of Hardcore screaming?



## warlord (Jan 27, 2007)

In my quest to be the New Johnny Rotten aka the world's greatest frontman I gone out of my way to master various types of hardcore screaming. So far I do thbe following:

Crappy fake screams: like Hawthorne Heights
Death vocals : Like Rob Zombie
Emo screams: Like Spencer on They're Only Chasing Safety
Deep emo screams: like Shane from silverstien
and I can do the wierd high pitched scream that Jared Leto and Adam Lazzara use.
So I am missing anything? Have I truly mastered all forms screaming?


----------



## Agamon (Jan 27, 2007)

Scared: Like a little girl?

Seriously, that stuff hurts when I try it.  Good on you.


----------



## warlord (Jan 27, 2007)

I think any band I fronted would lose credibility if I did that and if hurts when you scream you could try working through it. That's what I did and now I don't feel it anymore.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 27, 2007)

Distorted screaming, like in some of the songs from MLWTKK.  I think you need some sort of gizmo to distort it, though. (Then again, I'm pretty sure Rob Zombie used something to make his voice different on the White Zombie albums. His voice on his solo stuff sounds higher pitcher and not as good)


----------



## BroccoliRage (Jan 27, 2007)

AS a current vocalist with a few recordings under my belt, I'd say you're confused as to different types of screaming.

However, arguing this is pointless. I'll give you some advice, instead:

Don't try to emulate other people's vocal styles, you WILL fail. You sound like you, and not like anyone else, no matter how hard you try to cultivate that.

Screaming properly is akin to singing in that all the volume comes from the diaphragm and NOT the throat.

Quitting smoking will not help you. MAny of the best screamers are smokers.

when you project your voice, imagine that you are literally hurling your voice at a specific spot on a wall  about twenty feet away at least. remember: force and volume from the diaphragm, not the throat.

LEARN YOUR SCALES, AND DEVELOPE RYTHYM! not saying you don't have these things already, but a hell of alot of kids decide to be vocalists be cause they can't plat any other instruments and say to themselves: "screaming; how hard could it be?" Done properly, each scream will follow a pattern and notes are still being hit. I would suggest taking a few piano lessons like I did. (I play four instruments)

Learn how to actually sing somewhat, it helps alot.


All of this stuff has helped me greatly.


----------



## warlord (Jan 27, 2007)

If i'm really as wtong as you say I am then please educate me. I only termed them the way i did 'cause those were the types I'd heard of. So please by all menas enlighten me.


----------



## BroccoliRage (Jan 27, 2007)

warlord said:
			
		

> If i'm really as wtong as you say I am then please educate me. I only termed them the way i did 'cause those were the types I'd heard of. So please by all menas enlighten me.




Nah, it's not that important.
I was just being a little anal, don't pay it any mind. You wree applying the term hardcore tyo heavy music in general as though it were an adjective and not the name of a genre. Not a single band you named was a hardcore band, it was all various stuff from various genres. Hardcore is term for hardcore punk rock, a music style that began with bands like Minor Threat and Black Flag (the sex pistols, as much as you obviously like them, are not a hardcore band) and is now personified in bands like Throwdown, Strife and Hatebreed. Alot of bands call themselves hardcore or are incorrectly called so by thier fans. 

Emo music (which sucks balls in my opinion) is a wierd little off shoot of hardcore. I'm willing to bet that you're probably younger than me (I'm 25 and have been in a good number of bands, most of which have recorded), so alot of the stuff fashionably called hardcore by kids younger than me is actually metalcore. We could get really in depth over all this, I've written quite a few essays on the manner, but..well, I guess I just don't feel like it here. Register at www.snakenet.com, a metal station, and I'll probably be more up for it (if you feel like going to the trouble).

The most glaring thing that caught my eye was referring to Zombie's style of vocals as a "death growl". No way, man. Zombie would be the worst death metal vocalist ever, his voice is far too tenor in nature.

See, it's a pointless argument in the end. But above is a very half-assed explanation. If you really wanna pursue it with me, go the website I mentined. I'm not the only one who will have some input, either.

Instead, check out the real meat of my post. I can't stress enough how important it is to scream from the diaphragm and not the throat. It wil give you more volume and a more natural sounds, as opposed to the forced scream from the throat. It's also alot easier on your throat. If you can, pick up a CD or DVD with vocal excercises. It's worth the effort.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 27, 2007)

The world of rock and metal is pretty frickin' wide man, and while 'hardcore' is something which pertains to very little of the types of screams you mention (Rob Zombie is industrial/glam metal, for example - NOT death metal) but here are a few pointers of my own...

Buy the DvD _The Zen of Screaming_. It has some of the masters of metal (and hardcore/punk et al) giving a bunch of tips on how to scream. I've only seen parts of this (at a friends house, but mostly bits on YouTube.com) but as a screamer myself, it's greatly improved my style. *BroccoliRage* has it right when you SHOULD NOT scream from your throat - you will eventually, sooner or later, loose your voice this way - permanently; in any case TZoS will explain this and more to you well enough. The biggest rule to remember is: if it hurts to scream, you are doing it the wrong way. As for the types of screams you mention, I went to the bands respective MySpaces and checked them out....

* Silverstein: Listened to "Smile in your Sleep". They sound a bit emo, a bit post-grunge (or, "alt rock", if you will). He mostly sings in this song, but when he screams, I definitly see how you could term it "deep emo screams"; personally I'd call this a "harsh emo scream". This type of scream should be relatively easy to hit, in any case.

* Hawthorne Heights: Listened to "This is Who We Are". They sound like "emo-pop" - really radio friendly sorta stuff. This guy can't scream worth crap, so don't even bother trying to impersonate him.

* Underoath (threw me off with the Spencer [the vocalists' first name] reference): I've actually seen these guys in conert, since I like metalcore. However, I do not like Underoath (of course, found that out after...). In any case, his vocals are pretty emo to the point of annoying. "It's Dangerous Business Walking Out Your Front Door" was the track from the album you referenced availiable from MySpace, and yick... anyways, try to emulate Silversteins' vocals moreso than either of these other choices.

Really though, my suggestion is to just try to find your own style of screaming/singing and go with it  -and make sure it doesn't hurt your throat. Writing lyrics is rewarding, and you can find your own way of doing things, instead of adhereing to another bands' style. Of course, I have my own influences when it comes to screaming (Lamb of God being my main influence, Cradle of Filths' low-end screams, DevilDrivers' style [and Coal Chamber, as well], a pretty decent helping of Unearth and a bit of Mudvayne and Slipknot - plus a bunch of others I'm sure I'm forgetting at this hour) but in the end I just sound like little old me.

Point is, be sure to know where you are coming from, but make sure you branch off and discover your own voice.

cheers (from a sleep deprived poster),
--N


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2007)

Glenn Danzig

and of course the greatest throat of all: Henry Rollins


----------



## megamania (Jan 28, 2007)

Axel Rose's extended and controlled scream from the intro of Welcome to The Jungle.

I used to be able to do it while dancing / bouncing around.   Now at 37 I would cough up a lung I suppose.


----------

